# anniversay gift



## luv2ivy (May 18, 2010)

my husband and i are trying to work on our marriage after being seperated since dec of 09.saturday is our 11 yr anniversay and i want to get him a gift that is meaningful and special just dont have a clue as to what that is,any ideas i am on a budget


----------



## silvernblack (Jul 21, 2009)

Maybe write him a poem, or if you have a copy of your vows, type them up and frame them. Depends on what he likes. The person I married wouldn't appreciate something like that, so I wouldn't bother, but your husband may love it.


----------



## marga88 (Jun 17, 2010)

Take a second honeymoon, get a cheap vacation package.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

The greatest gift I ever got from my husband was 1 1/2 years ago after spending many years in a deteriorating marriage. We both at that time decided to work on our marriage and it is great now. The gift? A white sheet of paper that he had folded in to a square "envelope" if you will. The "envelope" was sealed with red candle wax that he had carved a small heart in to. When you opened it up, inside was tiny little lettering that started at the top and contined around the top so you had to literally turn the paper around and around to read what was written. The words stopped when the kaledescope of writing came together. The content was him talking about all the reasons he loved me, wanted to be with me, what he admired most about me and how I made him a better person for being in his life. 
At that time we were really going through really tough financial times. He gave that to me for our 15th year anniversary and looked sad that he could not give me more. He said he wished we were rich so he could do better. I said, "you don't understand.....this has made me the richest woman in the world". 
It sits to this day in our safe deposit box as it is one of my most treasured possesions.


----------



## Aaron Parker (Aug 5, 2010)

Try to remember the simple things you did when you were first starting the relationship. Often, when people are first getting together, it's the simple things that will stand out the most, not the extravagant gifts or vacations. For example, one of my first girlfriends made me roses out of napkins with burnt tips, I remember that as much or more than anything else because it took time and effort to make (okay bad example? we are not together any more! LOL).

Not only will something along these lines help to keep you in budget but may also help to rekindle the old feelings.


----------



## Liam_680 (Aug 31, 2010)

Try giving him a watch - its something that he can wear and check almost every hour of every day.. and when he does.. he would remember you and the great moments you both have had in this lifetime


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

What I would absolutely love is to be pampered and treated like a king for just one day. Just 24 hours. Stuff me in the tub, scrub me down, back massage, baby powder, wife wears anything I want, does anything I want, cooks anything I want. No nagging, no chores, no talk about work, just one day to be treated like the last and luckiest guy on earth. We could call it "Neanderthal Day". 
I'd be thrilled to repay her five "Cleopatra Days" for just one day like that. Other than the french maid outfit I'd probably ask her to wear, it wouldn't cost a dime. LOL


----------



## tamara24 (Jul 14, 2010)

One thing my hubby and I did shortly after I found out that he was in an EA and was trying to work on things was to get something for each other that reminded us of when we were dating.

My very first present from my hubby was a stuffed bear from toys r us. My parents had never taken me to a toys r us and here I was at 18 and never been to a toys r us so he took me there and I was totally over the moon. He always laughed that I would always be a toys r us kid after that first visit. So what did I get for my big day? A giant sized Geoffory the giraffe! I laughed until I cried.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Brennan said:


> The greatest gift I ever got from my husband was 1 1/2 years ago after spending many years in a deteriorating marriage. We both at that time decided to work on our marriage and it is great now. The gift? A white sheet of paper that he had folded in to a square "envelope" if you will. The "envelope" was sealed with red candle wax that he had carved a small heart in to. When you opened it up, inside was tiny little lettering that started at the top and contined around the top so you had to literally turn the paper around and around to read what was written. The words stopped when the kaledescope of writing came together. The content was him talking about all the reasons he loved me, wanted to be with me, what he admired most about me and how I made him a better person for being in his life.
> At that time we were really going through really tough financial times. He gave that to me for our 15th year anniversary and looked sad that he could not give me more. He said he wished we were rich so he could do better. I said, "you don't understand.....this has made me the richest woman in the world".
> It sits to this day in our safe deposit box as it is one of my most treasured possesions.


I just read this & started to CRY!! Yes, if you are going through a hard time, a written letter, something like this, especially IF your spouse is someone who LOVES & appreciates "Words of Affirmation", this IS the answer -their is no greater "material" gift, then on top of this do what Unbelievalbe says in addition. Then it will = No greater anniversary!


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

SA,

On our special day, 

we don't give each other gifts. (One year, we bought a watch for me).

We plan for that special day: flowers, a nice meal in a nice restaurant, nice coffee in a nice coffee shop, three hours in a fancy motel( motels in Taiwan are fancy decorated and they are better than five star hotels.)watch porn in the motel room, eat each other and make each other come more than twice.................

That's what we do every year, and that's the only special day for us every year. We don't celebrate birthdays, we don't celebrate Christmas. 

I look forward to that day every year!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

greenpearl said:


> we don't give each other gifts.


 We don't give each other gifts either, I do not care about gifts at all, I always tell him I would LOVE for him to write me something but he HATES to write, like pulling teeth -and of coarse it is MY passion. Go figure. 

For the last 2 years, we went here: All-Inclusive Romantic Weekend Getaways in the Pocono Mountains We have our own private heart shaped swimming pool in our room (we put candles around it ), a Champagne Glass hot tub, a round bed with mirrors on the ceiling with lights like the stars. I bring romantic music to fill the room. Definetely a little pricey - My whole marrraige I wanted to do this but was too cheap, now that I hit Mid Life, I want to do many many things. I do not want to look back and someday say .... " Why didn't we do that" !!


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

SimplyAmorous said:


> We don't give each other gifts either, I do not care about gifts at all, I always tell him I would LOVE for him to write me something but he HATES to write, like pulling teeth -and of coarse it is MY passion. Go figure.
> 
> For the last 2 years, we went here: All-Inclusive Romantic Weekend Getaways in the Pocono Mountains We have our own private heart shaped swimming pool in our room (we put candles around it ), a Champagne Glass hot tub, a round bed with mirrors on the ceiling with lights like the stars. I bring romantic music to fill the room. Definetely a little pricey - My whole marrraige I wanted to do this but was too cheap, now that I hit Mid Life, I want to do many many things. I do not want to look back and someday say .... " Why didn't we do that" !!


I checked the place, it is very sweet and romantic. It is for LOVE BIRDS!

http://www.swmall.com.tw/web/mulan2/

That's what we have in Taiwan.


----------



## chefmaster (Oct 30, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> What I would absolutely love is to be pampered and treated like a king for just one day. Just 24 hours.


We do this on our B'days, it's a great once a year treat.




------------------------
"Cooking is like love. It should be entered into with abandon or not at all. -Van Horne


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

chefmaster said:


> We do this on our B'days, it's a great once a year treat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I want to be treated like a queen! My lord, I am bored. What are you going to do to make me applaud?


----------



## deb9017 (Nov 8, 2010)

unbelievable said:


> What I would absolutely love is to be pampered and treated like a king for just one day. Just 24 hours. Stuff me in the tub, scrub me down, back massage, baby powder, wife wears anything I want, does anything I want, cooks anything I want. No nagging, no chores, no talk about work, just one day to be treated like the last and luckiest guy on earth. We could call it "Neanderthal Day".
> I'd be thrilled to repay her five "Cleopatra Days" for just one day like that. Other than the french maid outfit I'd probably ask her to wear, it wouldn't cost a dime. LOL


I really like this one, and I think my man would too. Maybe I will try it!


----------

